# What is your opinion of Glasgow?



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

BBC News - Glasgow tourist chiefs hit out over guide
In a recent article on the BBC news Glasgow was described by the Thomas Cook "Pocket Guide to Glasgow" as struggling with alcoholism, poor weather, Football hooliganism, and a lack of jobs/opportunity's. 
Is this true? Are the Celtic-Ranger fans best avoided on game day? Poor weather is a pretty subjective phrase; what are your thoughts on the weather? What are your thought on the city as someone who actually lives there?


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

Glasgow,which is were i am from,born and raised,is a beautiful,friendly place to live or visit.Alas, it has the same problems that large cities around the world all suffer with,crime and violence.There is a clear cut religious divide between celtic,catholic leanings and rangers prodestant.As in any place, you would avoid large crowds of drunken supporters coming your way,for safety sake.Take a visit and i am sure you will come away with a positive feeling and happy memories.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Grey and wet.. and cold..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not in Glasgow now but I lived there and go back at every opportunity.
Glasgow is a great city full of culture and history. I particularly like the cafe culture that seems to have taken off in the past 6 years or so. If you like live music you will love Glasgow as there is live music to be found in pubs and club on a daily basis plus you often find bands playing in the street. The people are friendly and welcoming to visitor
The Celtic Rangers divide has been cleaned up and is no where near as bad as it was but it sill exists but no more dangerous than any big city having a local derby.
The weather.. well Glasgow is a cold city and it is windy.. the same design as Chicago but no one goes to Scotland for the weather.
Go to Glasgow enjoy the banter, enjoy the history, enjoy the music, enjoy Glasgow.


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

If it's any help, Glasgow residents are much friendlier than Edinburgh people.......


----------



## oloroso (Oct 25, 2010)

Having lived in Glasgow, Edinburgh and Chicago I had a great time in Glasgow... You have to enjoy the good bits it has to offer.

It's a proper dirty city, in that all the dodgy bits are mixed up with the good parts so you need to be a people person, a wee bit savvy and you can't be afford to be snooty in a city like Glasgow.

Edinburgh has a reputation for being a bit stuck up, but that's just because it's one of the most desirable cities to live in the UK. I used to wake wake up with a freakin castle out of my bedroom window every day... Now that's something I can't get in Chicago (Living by a lake the size of Wales does kind of offset the lack of castles though) 

After a decade split between the two I love them both for what they have to offer :clap2:

I miss the Glaswegian curries! Indian restaurants are pants in the USA


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been to Glasgow and Edinburgh. I love them both. However, I grew up two hours from Chicago. It's my favorite American city. I'm glad you enjoy it. It has many neighborhoods with many different flavors. It's a little too late this year but next summer you should head up to South Haven Michigan. It's a great small town by the lake in the Summer.


----------



## oloroso (Oct 25, 2010)

Robe said:


> I've been to Glasgow and Edinburgh. I love them both. However, I grew up two hours from Chicago. It's my favorite American city. I'm glad you enjoy it. It has many neighborhoods with many different flavors. It's a little too late this year but next summer you should head up to South Haven Michigan. It's a great small town by the lake in the Summer.


After nearly two years in Chicago and after travelling to more than 20 States in in 18 months I can say IMHO that Chicago is the bees honey sacks (that's good BTW). I will be glad to go South several times in the winter though - even though Scotland lacks a long summer, the winters in Glasgow don't put you in to cryostasis.

Also, question for the Scottish expats - anyone know what the equivalent of a "ned" or "chav" is in the USA? It may just be a British phenomenon.... I haven't seen any nasal sounding, kappa tracksuit wearing, buckfast swigging escaped zoo animals over here.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

oloroso said:


> After nearly two years in Chicago and after travelling to more than 20 States in in 18 months I can say IMHO that Chicago is the bees honey sacks (that's good BTW). I will be glad to go South several times in the winter though - even though Scotland lacks a long summer, the winters in Glasgow don't put you in to cryostasis.
> 
> Also, question for the Scottish expats - anyone know what the equivalent of a "ned" or "chav" is in the USA? It may just be a British phenomenon.... I haven't seen any nasal sounding, kappa tracksuit wearing, buckfast swigging escaped zoo animals over here.


Guido, it's a Jersey thing


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

Cold!


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

oloroso said:


> After nearly two years in Chicago and after travelling to more than 20 States in in 18 months I can say IMHO that Chicago is the bees honey sacks (that's good BTW). I will be glad to go South several times in the winter though - even though Scotland lacks a long summer, the winters in Glasgow don't put you in to cryostasis.
> 
> Also, question for the Scottish expats - anyone know what the equivalent of a "ned" or "chav" is in the USA? It may just be a British phenomenon.... I haven't seen any nasal sounding, kappa tracksuit wearing, buckfast swigging escaped zoo animals over here.


A chav is it's own category.. I don't think that you could get an equivalent to a chav anywhere else, because they are British...

'Chavs' are a stereotypical British person that wears scruffy old trainers, tn hats, adidas trainers, hoodies... and so on
Drinks cheap cider
Shouts all the time
Dislikes any level of authority
Talks in slang
Usually hang around in groups and young chavs drink on the streets
Usually claim benefits and have a dozen children with different parents by a young age (maybe an over exaggeration but they do have children young)

Do you watch Jeremy Kyle? there are a lot of chavs on there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

oloroso said:


> After nearly two years in Chicago and after travelling to more than 20 States in in 18 months I can say IMHO that Chicago is the bees honey sacks (that's good BTW). I will be glad to go South several times in the winter though - even though Scotland lacks a long summer, the winters in Glasgow don't put you in to cryostasis.
> 
> Also, question for the Scottish expats - anyone know what the equivalent of a "ned" or "chav" is in the USA? It may just be a British phenomenon.... I haven't seen any nasal sounding, kappa tracksuit wearing, buckfast swigging escaped zoo animals over here.



Trailer trash springs to mind..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hollie Rose said:


> A chav is it's own category.. I don't think that you could get an equivalent to a chav anywhere else, because they are British...
> 
> 'Chavs' are a stereotypical British person that wears scruffy old trainers, tn hats, adidas trainers, hoodies... and so on
> Drinks cheap cider
> ...



Have you never watched Gerry Springer... Who's the daddy.. ?


----------



## kentroup (Sep 24, 2012)

*Welcome To Glasgow*

I am a retired policeman who has always respected the law. On a recent visit to Glasgow I was photographed driving up a bus lane under the Buchanan Galleries. The road was so busy that I never saw any signs warning me of this until I was actually in the restricted zone. I tried to appeal with photographs but the jobsworths were not having it. A policeman would never have booked me for this.
So, thankyou Glasgow Authorities for rewarding my crime free life in the service of the public. I wish I had it in me to carry out revenge.
Jobsworths, the lot of you.


----------

